# Lactose free Skim Milk,  or Soy Milk?



## caseywhitcher (Aug 21, 2002)

What do you guys think?  Which is better, and why?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 21, 2002)

Lactose Free Milk is NOT Sugar-Free

They just changed the lactOse into lactAse. It was developed for lactose intolerant people.

Soy milk is ok in small amounts. Too much soy can cause problems (raises estrogen levels and other stuff)

A cup of soy milk per day would be alright


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

...and....soy milk is not w/o sugar either! You can get unflavoured/unsweetened soy milk...but it tastes even more disgusting than regular soy milk, lol.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 21, 2002)

oooops thanks w8,

forgot to mention that you should get the unsweetened soy milk which has 0.1g carbs per 100ml

and it tastes like water mixed with chalk


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2002)

"Lactose-Free" milk is very decieving.  The enzyme lactase is added which pre-digests the sugar lactose and breaks it down into the simple sugars glucose and galactose so it contains the same amount of sugars....


----------



## caseywhitcher (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, my problem  is I never drink milk, always upsets my stomach for the rest of the day, I thought it was lactose, so I got lactose free, same thing, recently I thought I'd try soy, and after a week, I started getting the gurgly stomache again.. so... I guess I'm going to end up giving it up again all together..


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

There's actually no need for you to consume milk anyway....why do you want to drink it?


----------



## caseywhitcher (Aug 21, 2002)

well, I always thought that cereal was a pretty healthy way to go for breakfast, usually would have total, or grapenuts or something.  Just a change from oatmeal.  

 If you don't drink milk should you take calcium supplements I suppose??


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

Most (read damn near all) breakfast cereals are poor choices for carbs! Taking a cal/mag supp would be okay.


----------



## caseywhitcher (Aug 22, 2002)

W8lifter, 

What do you think of TOTAL cereal, I used to buy it for the vitamins, now I take DV packets anyway, but I still like it, and I thought it was kinda healthy?  I'll probably be cutting it out anyway because of the milk thing, but I'm just curious if you think it's a bad choice as well? it has 23 carbs per serving, 5 from sugar.?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 22, 2002)

I think all breakfast cereals suck. The _only_ one that is remotely good is Fibre One...and that is only because of the zero sugar and the high fibre...however, it is made w/ aspartame and still a processed carb...so it sucks too.


----------



## caseywhitcher (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks W8lifter, consider it cut from my diet


----------



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

I hear Boo Berry offers beneficial mood swings.


----------



## fgarcez (Aug 23, 2002)

*Cereal stuff*

I also think that this cereal stuff is all crap...they are only used to make you want more for the taste and sugar...oatmeal is the one and only real breakfast, and if you can't eat it with water make an omelette: 12 egg whites, one and a half cup of oatmeal plus rasins cinnamon and stevia(natural sweetner) - have it all blended and cook...it is awesome!!!


----------



## frostyballz (Aug 24, 2002)

Whats wrong with, lets say 2% milk, or fat free milk.


----------



## fgarcez (Aug 24, 2002)

what is wrong? dear friend, lactose = sugar, doesn't matter if it is free from lactose or fat, it will always be sugar....anyway, you can use after workouts if you want


----------



## xor (Dec 12, 2003)

Lactase is an enzyme, it's not a sugar.  Lactose is a disaccharide sugar, which we all know.  It varies, but Lactose-free milk usually still has a high sugar content.  Same goes for Soy Milk.

I don't drink a lot of milk because I'm lactose intolerant, and diabetes runs in my family.  I'm not diabetic, yet, but I do have a 50/50 chance of developing the problem.  I try to stay away from simple sugars most of the time (except for post-workout and a few other occasions).  So this also means I don't really eat cereal.

I make sure to take a Calcium supplement.  I take about 1.5g to 2.0g a day.  It's there to compensate for my lack of high-calcium whole foods in my diet (ie: Milk), and to ensure good lifting sessions (since Calcium is vital to muscle contraction).  I should probably also take Magnesium & Potassium supplements (or eat whole foods that are high in them), but I haven't yet


----------



## Av8tor (Dec 12, 2003)

So it's a good idea to use Skim milk in my protein shake PWO?  I usually use water to cut out the 12g sugar.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

No its not a good idea!! Especially if your cutting. If you are maintaining then It won't hurt every now & then for flavor---but I wouldn't.


----------



## burstofspeed (Dec 14, 2003)

What type of fat is found in milk?  Is this in anyway benificial?


----------



## MeLo (Dec 15, 2003)

saturated fat is found in milk ^^. And lactose is still sugar. 4 calories /g. you can try and balance it out on the nutrition label if you dont believe it. Skim milk has alot of sugar that wldnt be good if you're trying to cut, but at 70cals per glass, i guess you can take in 1 or 2.


----------

